
Show HN: HowDoYouPronounce.org – Made with AWS Polly - pw
http://howdoyoupronounce.org/hacker-news
======
techer
My name has an ï in it - this does not seem to recognise it.

But it does seem to pronounce Aneurin Bevan (a Welshman who founded the NHS)
correctly so pretty good!

There are many videoclips on Youtube but some of the pronunciations are
totally inaccurate.

Very nice and clean.

------
0x54MUR41
Well done! It's not limited to pronounce a word. You can add some words or
event a sentence.

My feedback: I think you need a box for inputting words that will be
pronounced. It feels not easy that adding words after the URL every time to
pronounce it (do I miss something?).

I usually use website like TheFreeDictionary by Farlex [1] to listen how a
word is pronounced in both American-English and British-English.

[1]: [http://www.thefreedictionary.com](http://www.thefreedictionary.com)

------
devillius
Can't seem to pronounce 'rural'

